# which one do i choose?



## lilyevans (Aug 17, 2011)

hello people!
i have been selected in Ziauddin University and Jinnah Medical and Dental College, and received interview call from Liaquat National Medical College. Alhamdolilah. How would you rank the following

[*]Baharia medical and dental college
[*]Ziauddin university
[*]Liaquat national medical college
[*]Jinnah medical college


----------



## lilyevans (Aug 17, 2011)

lilyevans said:


> hello people!
> i have been selected in Ziauddin University and Jinnah Medical and Dental College, and received interview call from Liaquat National Medical College. Alhamdolilah. How would you rank the following
> 
> [*]Baharia medical and dental college
> ...


i want to secure admission in one private university before the public university admissions start


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

lilyevans said:


> i want to secure admission in one private university before the public university admissions start


wow! congratulations #happy 

I'm sorry, I don't know alot about the medical colleges in karachi #baffled 

congrats anyway, since you got accepted to so many places #happy


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Liaquat and Jinnah are not universities they r classified as medical colleges and recieve their degrees form karachi university. Bahria is ok. Ziaudiin is the best in private after aku. Its more senior and has a reputation. BTW did u recieve any letter form ziaudiin if yes whats last date for the fees ?


----------



## lilyevans (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks. yes i received admission offer letter of ziauddin. Last date for submission of pay order in ziauddin university is 24 oct. It might be different for people who are receiving letters late


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

thats pretty soon. What will u do if u get in dow. Any refund policy mentioned in the letter.


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

btw what is ur forn # ?


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey i got in zia too and gave interview in liaquat.....i think zia dn liaquat and dn fatimah jinnah


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

@ ujalashujat what is your form #?


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

292


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

oh sorry its 139 for zia


----------



## lilyevans (Aug 17, 2011)

my form number was 602. i paid the fee in zia and there were long medical fitness tests


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

lilyevans said:


> my form number was 602. i paid the fee in zia and there were long medical fitness tests


Oh...i have my tests on tues....how long did it take? what kind of tests were they? Blood test? X-Ray?


----------



## lilyevans (Aug 17, 2011)

medical examinations including weight, height, blood pressure, asked about vaccines chicken pox, jaundice, surgeries etc, blood tests (they took my blood 6 times for different tests) urine test, chest x-ray.


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay thnx


----------

